# Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *Kidded w/ pics!*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Our First Freshener Bold X-pression is "due" on 6/20, but if she goes a day or so early I wouldnt be terribly surprised!

She is a white doe with tan moonspots, bred to our moonspotted buckskin with extensive white buck (HUGE color producer!) Cant wait to see these kid/s!

Quite a good udder for a FF- VERY swollen in the back, ligaments softening. Noted some discharge yesterday.
ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

Woo - Hoo!! Hopefully she will kid soon!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

More babies to "awwww" over!! Sounds as though you'll have some very flashy :girl: :girl: soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

I hope you get some :girl: :girl: soon. Any pics?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

Shes on our Junior Doe page http://www.proctorhill.com/juniordoes.htm Indigo Kids Bold X Pression, and she is bred to Panda- http://www.proctorhill.com/bucks.htm , you know him well Ashley! :dance:

Ill get some new pictures of her tonight to post!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

Here are pictures from tonight

Any guesses when? I say another day maybe, but I have her in the stall just in case- it is raining buckets here tonight and didnt want to take the chance!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon*

She looks extremely close. And WOW :drool: Panda is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

well have you checked for ligaments? That will give you a better idea usually on when.

Is this her first time?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

They were very hard to find tonight- but I did find them.

Yep she's a FF -Hate that- they always make me so nervous :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

She's a pretty girl....and she does look close...and very likely to give you twins too :girl: :girl: .


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

What a pretty doe! She looks close. Hope she goes soon and gives you :girl: :girl: . Good luck!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

any kids yet?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

She looks close!! I say twins, I think she might have to drop her belly a little bit more. :girl: :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

Nothing yet- I was also thinking her belly is still high, so maybe another day. :GAAH:

udder and teats fuller today. no other changes!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *Kidded**

KIDS ARE HERE :boy: :girl: :stars: Born at 10:30 this morning. Momma is a FF and did awesome and just loves her babies. No issues at all, and her udder is INCREDIBLE. She is a keeper! 

The doeling is snow white like momma and the boy is a tricolor like daddy but with A LOT more white to him. He has BIG dark eyes, that have dark circles around them. He is so handsome!

I had gotten an email this morning, someone interested in her kids when she kidded, she wanted either two doelings, or a doeling and a wether, well I guess she's in luck, so I assume they are already sold! :clap:

Pictures coming a bit later! Check back!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

That is great!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

Congratulations!! And itis great that they have a home lined up already too! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

congratulations :boy: :girl: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

Congrats! :wahoo:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bold X-pression Kidding Soon *New pics added**

Congrats :stars:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here they are! I am PRETTY sure the buckling is polled- jury is still out on the doeling though!

Boy:

























Girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NOW those are some adorable kids!! The doeling looks like a little lamb all curled up  Congrats again!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A dor a ble! I think the doeling is horned as her hair is growing in the shape that would "support" horns


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Aren't they sweet looking! Little smiles on their tiny faces! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww They're so cute! Congratualtions!!!


----------

